# Oil Filter Question



## Bob Williams (Sep 7, 2020)

Since I might have to change the oil and filter while I have it borrowed, what is the best filter to use on a tractor and what is the best oil to use. New at this, but do not want to ask Ed such a stupid question. I know he uses Quaker State or Penzoil 10W-30, no synthetics for whatever reason. Same as on the vehicles and AC or Motorcraft oil filters. The only comment I heard is that Fram oil filters can be considered a capital offense. Which should I be using on the NAA?

I know diesels use a completely different category of oil and filters and require a special antifreeze formula, but that is not a concern right now. I just want to provide the best servicing for the NAA while in my possession. I also need to know what is the best type of grease to use. The operators manual shows all the grease locations and recommends a standard grease number. 

Ed uses a special grease gun only for the tractors loaded with Type 1 grease. What is Type 1 grease. I have never heard of that before. I looked at Tractor Supply and they must have 15 different types of grease. Which one to use? I thought grease was grease.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I would consider asking your brother about the filters and oil he uses, he wont think you are dumb, you may upset him more by using the wrong gear and some people can be sticklers as to the products they use on their machines, ask him and be on the safe side.

There are many grades of grease, google should give you the break down on grades and uses.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Bob Williams said:


> Since I might have to change the oil and filter while I have it borrowed, what is the best filter to use on a tractor and what is the best oil to use. New at this, but do not want to ask Ed such a stupid question. I know he uses Quaker State or Penzoil 10W-30, no synthetics for whatever reason. Same as on the vehicles and AC or Motorcraft oil filters. The only comment I heard is that Fram oil filters can be considered a capital offense. Which should I be using on the NAA?


Do not use WIX filters on a tractor as their micro rating is smaller. Tractors really like HIGH FLOW vs. a vehicle. QS or Penn are fine oils for 10W30. He is right, for a GAS petro engine synthetic isn't ideal for an old machine like that. For my 1981 diesel, it would work with synthetic and a zine additive. 

Back to the filters. Purolator is a good choice over the Fram. Make sure it has a by-pass valve as the old tractor doesn't have a by-pass line.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Probably spent over $500,000 on oil analysis over the course of my fleet management career, so I'm not talking from something my cousin told me. I've actually done the testing.

Hard to beat Chevron oil, and either Fleetguard, or Baldwin filters. 

Don't know of any major truck fleets that run either Quaker State, or Penzoil. Seems like guys that get paid to manage 100M mile-per-year OTR truck fleets would be using it if the TBN # held up enough to meet their drain intervals.

Wix used to make most of the filters for NAPA. Take a look at any filter catalog. Exact same physical size filter comes in several different micron ratings, that's why they give them different Part #'s


----------



## clark james (Jan 15, 2020)

Lot of truckers and some farm equipment owners (diesel) around here, like Shell Rotella. What is your opinion?
Sheenist


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Rotella is the #1 selling diesel oil in the U.S., but 80% of all Rotella oil is sold in 1 gallon jugs. Big trucking fleets don't buy oil in 1 gallon jugs.... That's the way truck stops and farm stores sell it.

Rotella from a bulk oil distributor runs about 10%-12% higher than Delo 400 depending on the volume you buy. Don't sound like much but here's an example of the math......

100 trucks out of one terminal
Average 120,000 miles per year- per truck
4 oil changes per year (30,000 miles)
10 gallons per change (15 if it's an ISX Cummins)
40 x 100 = 4,000 gallons per terminal
50 terminals.... 200,000 gallons per year
Delo 400 @ $14 per gallon = $2,800,000
Rotella @ $15.40 (10%) = $3,080,000

$280,000 per year savings in cost and the Delo 400 will have the better TAN to TBN ratio at the end of a 30,000 mile drain interval.


----------



## Bob Williams (Sep 7, 2020)

FredM said:


> I would consider asking your brother about the filters and oil he uses, he wont think you are dumb, you may upset him more by using the wrong gear and some people can be sticklers as to the products they use on their machines, ask him and be on the safe side.
> 
> There are many grades of grease, google should give you the break down on grades and uses.



You were absolutely correct. Ed told me in no uncertain terms to stay away from the lubricants. He uses what he likes and does not want to mix different products. My plan to help crashed and burned. His machines, we will do it his way.


----------



## Vanman08 (Aug 1, 2020)

Ask him what oil and filter he uses and give him a case of oil and a filter, or just give him cash and let him buy what he wants.


----------



## John Liebermann (Sep 17, 2018)

I use nothing but Dello and Baldwin on everything I own gas or diesel Briggs & Stratton or multi cylinder and I have never been disappointed.

But in this case I would use only what the tractor owner wanted as has already been addressed.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

The most important question is;
Has it been using detergent motor oils recently? You stick detergent oil in a non detergent gunk heavy engine and that gunk breaks free. It's just like sending blood clots through your own circulatory system.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Vanman08 said:


> Ask him what oil and filter he uses and give him a case of oil and a filter, or just give him cash and let him buy what he wants.


Bob, I agree with Vanman08, offer to buy as suggested, most likely being your brother, he wont accept it anyway, but at least you offered.


----------

